# does anyone know this breeder



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Im new to the forum.Havent been lucky enough to experience my first hav but im looking forward to it.Just doing research for now,my husband is not ready yet.Does anyone anything about havana silks,they are in arkansas.their web site is www.havanasilks.com
Thanks
Virginia


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum:welcome:

Just by glancing at the site, I don't see any information on health testing, showing the dogs, so I would proceed with caution.

Here is a thread on what you should look for when looking for your new family member.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=790&highlight=questions


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never heard of them but I do question the fact that they have no health testing information on their web site, which leads me to believe they don't do it. The puppies are absolutely adorable, but you should never buy a puppy strictly as an emotional decision. These babies can have some medical issues and if not bred properly you're buying a total unknown.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome - good advice from everyone. You can check out the Havanese Club of America's website...http://www.havanese.org/[/URL] for information on finding a healthy, happy Havanese.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, i was wondering about that.I will definetly go to the website and check it all out.I think the puppies are cute too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

You already have great advice here. I would recommend you attend a few shows and get to see the Havanese dogs in person. You will get to meet reputable and experienced breeders there as well. Good luck in finding a responsible, experienced breeder who does all the recommended testing and stands by her puppies and is responsive to the new puppy owners.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

All i have to say is "ditto." I made the mistake years ago with my lovely great dane (rest in peace beloved Otto) to go with a "breeder" I found in the paper. She was the typical back yard breeder, no health testing, I didn't meet the parents, she met us halfway, she "discounted" my puppy, etc...and guess what? I paid dearly as did my dane's health. 

Although even with testing there are no guarantees in life, at least with a responsible breeder you will be get support and hopefully the best of intentions, which will not only save you money in the long run, but heart ache as well.

Best.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

virginia said:


> Im new to the forum.Havent been lucky enough to experience my first hav but im looking forward to it.Just doing research for now,my husband is not ready yet.Does anyone anything about havana silks,they are in arkansas.their web site is www.havanasilks.com
> Thanks
> Virginia


Hey Virginia check out T-wags and breeder Tim Meyer. His website is t-wags.com. We've been dealing with Tim and feel very comfortable. His website is very informative. Good luck.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Virgina.. there will be a toy show in Dallas the weekend after next and lots of Havanese and breeders there. I would suggest you go, its on both Saturday and Sunday at the Sterling hotel. Then you can pet and see them in person plus get some advice from breeders. 

Melissa


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! You'll get great advice here.

I ditto Melissa!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I third Melissa!! Go to a local show and mingle when everyone is done showing (not before because sometimes it gets crazy). 

All the advice give is what I would say, good luck!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone.Im going to check where the hotel is and go to the dog show.


----------

